# Farmall BN



## TimmyATC (May 11, 2010)

Hello,
I am new to the tractor thing but have always wanted to own one. I recently saw a 1947 Farmall BN tractor for sale down the street from me. The tractor appears to be in pretty good condition. The paint looks new, but I did notice a few dings on the hood. It was listed as $1500. I was just curious what the going rate for a 1947 Farmall BN might be? Like I said, this would be my first tractor, so I guess would it also be a good first tractor. I am also interested in doing some restoration work if needed. Thanks!


----------



## keevel (Jul 21, 2009)

Timmy: Sorry this seems so late as a response, but here goes.... "Machinery Pete" in his book "RUST BOOK" relates the following auction prices (these are actual prices paid at auction)
3 Farmall BNs in _FAIR_ condition LOW = $700 High = $1050 . One BN was listed as _GOOD_ condition at $3600. Running condition is important if this is your 1st tractor restore. 
If you have the interest, almost all of the skills required for restoration can be learned as you go.
Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TimmyATC said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the tractor thing but have always wanted to own one. I recently saw a 1947 Farmall BN tractor for sale down the street from me. The tractor appears to be in pretty good condition. The paint looks new, but I did notice a few dings on the hood. It was listed as $1500. I was just curious what the going rate for a 1947 Farmall BN might be? Like I said, this would be my first tractor, so I guess would it also be a good first tractor. I am also interested in doing some restoration work if needed. Thanks!


Did you get it?


----------



## ddrob2000 (Jul 6, 2014)

I recently bought a farmall bn in good running condition.. for $1100 
Is this a reasonable price ?


----------

